# Filemanagementsystem - empfehlungen



## Gerri (3 November 2020)

Hallo zusammen, ich würde gerne eure Empfehlungen eines guten und günstigen  Filemanagementsystems hören.

Ich suche für ein kleines und nicht sehr spendables dafür choatisches (katastrophales) Unternehmen ein FIlemanagement system.

Anforderung sind
Projektbezogenes Ablegen von Dateien (SPS, Image, PDF, ePaln) 
Die Files sollten am Server abgelegt werden und nur Ausgecheckt und als neue Version eingecheckt werden können. Der User muss sich natürlich anmelden können und Berechtigt sein (vl über active directory oder lokale User die angelegt werden können)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 November 2020)

Bei uns sind wir vor zwei Jahren auf ProFile umgestiegen, soll alles können,
wir nutzen davon ca. 3% und die noch schlecht.


----------



## ducati (4 November 2020)

Naja, ich kann mich mit diesen Versionierungs-Tools nicht anfreunden...
Ne ordentliche Ordnerstruktur am Server ausdenken und anlegen und gut ist...
Wenn die Mitarbeiter die Files nicht händisch ordentlich ablegen, dann checken die das auch nicht ordentlich beim Tool ein und aus...
Das ist meine Meinung dazu...


----------



## Gerri (4 November 2020)

Wenn Sie es nicht checken können Sie das file nicht auschecken


----------



## ducati (4 November 2020)

Gerri schrieb:


> Wenn Sie es nicht checken können Sie das file nicht auschecken



nee, aber man kann mit ner lokalen Kopie von wan auch immer arbeiten...


----------



## Fisch1993 (25 Juni 2021)

Ich kann wärmstens "Perforce Helix Core" empfehlen. Sehr gute Erfahrungen hiermit gemacht. Ist jedoch nicht günstig.


----------



## Backupmanager (11 Juli 2022)

Hey :=)

Falls das noch für dich interessant ist, dann schau dir mal die Software eguide4DATA an. 
Die Software bietet ein Versionierungtool und kann auf die gewünschte größe skaliert werden.

Entweder direkt Kontakt aufnhemen oder stell mir deine Fragen...ich arbeite bei denen. :=)

Beste Grüße


----------



## ducati (12 Juli 2022)

Backupmanager schrieb:


> Hey :=)
> 
> Falls das noch für dich interessant ist, dann schau dir mal die Software eguide4DATA an.
> Die Software bietet ein Versionierungtool und kann auf die gewünschte größe skaliert werden.
> ...


wieviele alte Threads willst Du jetzt noch mit Deiner Werbung hervorholen?

Wenn das schon unbedingt sein muss, dann geh wenigstens auf die konkreten Anforderungen des TE ein und schreib dazu, ob Eure Software das konkret kann...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Juli 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Wenn das schon unbedingt sein muss, dann geh wenigstens auf die konkreten Anforderungen des TE ein und schreib dazu, ob Eure Software das konkret kann...


Und vielleicht auch mal Stellung nehmen:
https://www.sps-forum.de/threads/speichern-von-diversen-projekten.108367/#post-838527


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Juli 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Und vielleicht auch mal Stellung nehmen:
> https://www.sps-forum.de/threads/speichern-von-diversen-projekten.108367/#post-838527


@Backupmanager, keine Antworten mehr?


----------



## Backupmanager (26 Juli 2022)

Gerri schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich würde gerne eure Empfehlungen eines guten und günstigen  Filemanagementsystems hören.
> 
> Ich suche für ein kleines und nicht sehr spendables dafür choatisches (katastrophales) Unternehmen ein FIlemanagement system.
> 
> ...


Hallo Gerri,

ich geh nochmal konkret auf deine Anforderungen ein:


Projektbezogenes Ablegen von Dateien (SPS, Image, PDF, ePaln): Es kann alles zusammen in einen Datencontainer unter dem Projekt gepackt werden oder alles für sich getrennt. Letzteres hat den Vorteil, dass Sie alles separat versionieren können.
Die Files sollten am Server abgelegt werden und nur Ausgecheckt und als neue Version eingecheckt werden können. Der User muss sich natürlich anmelden können und Berechtigt sein (vl über active directory oder lokale User die angelegt werden können): Ist genauso umgesetzt. Bei uns wird bei einem Check-IN immer das ganze Projekt zum Server kopiert. Bei einem Check-Out das gleiche, nur umgekehrt. Hierbei wird eine Kopie der gewünschten Version zu dir lokal kopiert. Wird ein Check-In durchgeführt, wird das Projekt gezippt und eine Checksumme gebildet. Danach wird das Zip zum Server übertragen und dort wieder eine Checksumme gebildet. Gleiches passiert beim Check-Out. Dies soll sicherstellen, dass beim Kopiervorgang keine Datenpakete verloren gegangen sind. Beim Check-Out hat die Checksumme die zusätzliche Funktion, zu überprüfen, ob jemand die Software umgangen hat und direkt auf z.b. auf dem Archive der Versionen gearbeitet hat. Wäre dies der Fall, kann die Version nicht mehr ausgecket werden da Sie unautorisiert geändert wurde. Auch das Anmelden über eine AD-Synch oder mit einem eigenen User in der Software ist möglich. Eine Userverwaltung mit einer sehr granulierten Rechtevergabe ist in der Software ebenfalls enthalten.
Beste Grüße


----------

